# Portable Generators



## coparkers (Apr 3, 2007)

Having a new 26 KBRS delivered on Friday. I'm looking at purchasing a new generator and wanted to know if anyone had ideas on what's best....one larger 3000watt unit or piggybacking 2 separate 2000 watt units. I like the Honda EU 2000i or EU 3000is models as they are lightweight and most importantly quiet! Will use the generator in those campgrounds that don't have hookups....about 1/2 of the places we'll visit this summer. Those with experience in this area your input is appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Both of the combinations you mentioned are good. It just depends on what you can lift in and out of you truck. The twin 2000 are easier to move.

I have the Kipor KGE3500Ti which is very similar to the Honda 3000is. This generator was about 1/2 the price of the Honda but they have come up a bit in price.

BTW - Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi coparkers
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 26kbrs! 

We have the 28krs and have a single Honda eu2000i. We bought this one knowing that one day we will need another one to run the A/C. So far, we haven't needed to do so, but it is nice knowing that when we don't need a/c, we can just bring one small generator that will power the microwave and the coffee maker.

Enjoy your new home on wheels and post often,


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have the EU3000is and love it. If I had to do it over again though, I would buy two 2000s and a parallel kit (if I determined I really needed two). It turns out that I rarely need the the AC when dry camping and when I do, the state campground where I spend two weeks in the summer does not allow generators (no matter what the noise level) after 7:00 p.m. So, I could very easily use a 2000 and just power a fan or two while preparing dinner and stuff. I have an inverter connected to my batteries and last year I was able to run a fan through the night.

A plus about the 3000 though is that it's harder for someone to steal. I just chain it to the tt bumper or a tree with a medium sized chain. If I had a 2000 I think would secure it a little better.

Scott


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I chose the 3000 over 2 of the 2000â€™s because most times that I need the generator, I need to run the A/C. Otherwise, I probably would have started with one 2000 watt model and then added a twin when/if necessary.

The 3000 is heavy. We have a dolly to roll it around on, but still have to lift it in and out of the truck.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We bought the Kipor 3500 after looking around quite a bit - $1300 versus the $1900 to $2100 on the Hondas.

We did the noise test - the difference between the Kipor and the Honda is very little - the Honda is a bit quieter, but with both it is easy to carry on a conversation within close proximity.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Yamaha YG2800i, almost the power of the EU3000, 66 lbs, quite , and much cheaper. $1249 off the internet.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Have looked at the Kipor, Honda and Yamaha extensively. All three are a quality product. IMHO Kipor's only downfall is the weak authorized warranty service network. Pretty much decided on the Yamaha 2800 or 3000 for two reasons. Because the local Motorcycle Shop I have traded with for about 20 years is giving me a good price...and need enough generator to run furnace and refridgerator during power outages at home. Will be adding a tri-fuel conversion so I can use LP or Natural Gas or Gasoline. The storms we had in the Seattle area around Christmas drove home the need for an energy source other than gasoline in emergencies that cause electric power outages.

Map Guy


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

They are all good generators it depends on what your needs are. We have 2 honda 2000's. I like the fact that they are fairly light. Also if we are going to dry camp where we don't need to run A/C like at the beach I just take one to keep the batteries up. It hasn't happened but another reason I liked the two is if one should dying for some reason you can still run almost everything acccept the A/c with just one.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I have the EU3000is and love it.
> 
> Scott


Us too
















to Outbackers


----------



## coparkers (Apr 3, 2007)

To All Who Have Replied:

Thanks very much for the warm welcome to Outbackers. All of us are excited to get camping this season with the new TT. We live in Colorado and camp mostly at higher altitudes so AC may not be too much a concern. Mostly will need battery charging capability, though on occasion AC would be nice on really hot days. I think I have enough to make a decision, but will likely wait a couple of months before deciding for sure. I'll post pictures hopefully by this weekend. Thanks again!

The Colorado Parkers


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I know a great place where there's going to be major fun and full hookups for your A/C this summer, no generator needed









Why don't you join us for the Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion, Utah??


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome,
We have two of the Honda EU 2000i's with the phasing kit.

I looked at the 3000I but felt that it was too big to handle for my wife. ( it weighs more than she does ) If something happended to me and she had to strike camp she would not be able to handle it !

Also I did not want to transport it in the truck bed nor store it on the Roo as it takes floor space.
I can put two of the 2000's in the understaorage and not have a problem and the wife can handle each one a lot easier.

Besides sometimes I need a generator for some projects to run drills and misc equipment and I just need someting small that I can carry.

Those are just my reasons for buying the EU2000's!!!

Wes


----------



## coparkers (Apr 3, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I know a great place where there's going to be major fun and full hookups for your A/C this summer, no generator needed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the offer. Zion and that part of the West is beautiful. We already have plans that weekend to take the Outback to the Rapid City/Mt. Rushmore area. Already have reservations and all. Thanks again, but we'll keep the calendar open for next year.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

coparkers, Welcome to Outbackers.com









One thing I've found on gens in Colorado is they don't like altitude, now I don't have a Honda, Yamaha etc. but a cheep Chinese gen that only gets used during hunting season while in the wilderness during late August and September but at home here in the Springs it will run my AC Altitude ~6000 ft while hunting altitude ~8500 ft+ no AC or coffee pot. This is a 3500w gen and the the AC works fine at 6000 ft and the microwave and or the coffee pot but nothing at the same time. Take it into the MTN's and it will just charge batteries and run the tv.

Now before the gen police jump on board this is a cheep gen but it has a jetted carb that can be adjusted for altitude and it doesn't make a difference. If I had the chance again I wouldn't have bought a cheep gen to start with but I would also look larger then 3000w. Best advice would be to rent one from where you are going to end up buying one from, I'll bet they will discount the rental price off retail if you buy one and try your gen before you buy it where you spend most of you time camping altitude wise to see if it works to your expectations.

Good luck and happy gen shopping

Bill.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I use a Honda EX650 (now the 1000i) it is great for charging the battery and will run my coffee pot or toaster as long as I shut off my TT charger. We use this 99% of the time while dry camping but do have a Colman 2000 watt we bring out every once in a while when our friends need a jump start


----------



## coparkers (Apr 3, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> coparkers, Welcome to Outbackers.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info here. Thanks for the heads up on the less expensive generators. I'll wait and see about it until mid summer most likely.

Sean


----------

